# After brushing your teeth do you rinse with water?



## meco1999 (May 28, 2011)

After brushing your teeth, do you just spit out the toothpaste, rinse with water, rinse with mouthwash, or rinse with water & mouthwash?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

With water, always. It's actually a pet peeve of mine to see someone not wash their mouth out after brushing. They do it all the time in TV shows and movies and it annoys me to no end. I honestly don't understand why someone wouldn't wash after having all that toothpaste in their mouth, like yuck!


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

Wash it out with water. Although toothpaste is obviously pretty much harmless, I would like to lower my chance of poisoning myself.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Rinse with water, floss, then rinse with mouthwash.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I used to use water, but then I thought it was bad to get rid of the paste instead of letting it stay to do its work...... now I'm just not sure....


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Rinse with water. I had no idea this wasn't mandatory until now.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Toothpaste is actually poisonous to ingest in large amounts.

I always rinse with water anyway even before I knew that, because it's unpleasant having a somewhat chalky textured mouth and tasting that strongly of toothpaste.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Rinse with water and floss.

How can 3 people just spit out the toothpaste and not rinse with water? I thought that only happened in movies. I can't explain why it disturbs me that people are walking around with toothpaste residue in their mouths, but it does.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Rinse with water. I use a mouth wash but I don't use it to rinse toothpaste.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> I used to use water, *but then I thought it was bad to get rid of the paste instead of letting it stay to do its work*...... now I'm just not sure....


Dentists have told me this several times. Not excess amounts, but you get the idea. One of them told me to take a little water and clean the tongue, but to leave a film on the teeth. I've done it both ways, myself...

also, I floss and use fluoride rinse atm(not the listerine type).


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Just rinse with water *shrugs*


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Water and mouthwash.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

rinse with water


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Rinse with water. Toothpaste tastes gross.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Brush, rinse with mouthwash, then water. I don't want long exposure to some of the chemicals.


----------



## D1r7H3rp3z (Jan 26, 2013)

I go the full mile.
Brush->Rinse w/ Water->Rinse w/ Mouthwash->Rinse w/ Water->Floss->Rinse w/ Water one last time


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

I spit a lot then drink some water. I hate the taste of all toothpaste. It's irritating.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

kast said:


> Rinse with water and floss.
> 
> How can 3 people just spit out the toothpaste and not rinse with water? I thought that only happened in movies. I can't explain why it disturbs me that people are walking around with toothpaste residue in their mouths, but it does.


I'm glad I'm not the only one, lol!


----------



## tomcickas (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah, i rinse it with water. I don't like the taste of grASS IN MY MOUTH.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Depends on the day but mostly I rinse my mouth out with water. Sometimes I don't


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

My process:

-Place massive caterpillar-sized quantity of toothpaste on my aqua blue toothbrush.
-Lightly wet the toothpaste under faucet.
-Proceed to toilet, sit down, and brush teeth from anywhere between 2 to 5 minutes, 
perhaps zoning out for a while in which I will accidentally brush in the same spot (usually my upper right corner) vigorously for a considerable portion of the time.
-Brush my tongue with the leftover (by now, probably watery) toothpaste.
-Proceed to sink, hold the nearly bursting amount of heavily saliva-saturated (and maybe bloody) toothpaste in my mouth, perhaps allowing a bit to dribble down my chin.
-Look in mirror in a self-conscious, natural curiosity to see what I would look like as a rabid creature of some sort, foaming at the mouth.
-Spit it all out.
-Rinse with water multiple times.
-Wipe mouth on towel.
-Wander around the bathroom, or even leave for a couple minutes, to later return and spit more out and give a final water rinse. 

Fin. I hope you enjoyed my thorough account. TMI? Well too bad; I was bored.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

2-5 minutes?? I would be lucky to brush for more than 30 seconds xD.

And I use water, but I should use mouthwash.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> 2-5 minutes?? I would be lucky to brush for more than 30 seconds xD.
> 
> And I use water, but I should use mouthwash.


Bad bad AussiePea. 2 minutes is the *minimum* recommended by dentists


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Psh!!!!!!!

I'm just super efficient! I suppose I should increase the time for the future, though my teefs are in good shape currently.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Water.


----------



## yep (Mar 21, 2011)

No flossing option? What is this....


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Rinse, always rinse. I don't know if it's the brand that I use but toothpaste residue makes my mouth dry after awhile.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> My process:
> 
> -Place massive caterpillar-sized quantity of toothpaste on my aqua blue toothbrush.
> -Lightly wet the toothpaste under faucet.
> ...


That was a glorious description lol ! The "rabid creature" point cracked me up.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

CristianNC said:


> That was a glorious description lol ! The "rabid creature" point cracked me up.


Thank you. I'm glad it amused someone


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Non fluoride toothpaste for me, cos im a wise kid.

Also yeah..water


----------



## Aslan (Apr 9, 2013)

I rinse my mouth after. The thought of the toothpaste+stuff it tried washing away still being in my mouth, bothers me.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I brush for about 6 minutes (reccommended 3), rinse with water, then mouthwash and chew Extra mint gum between meals..


----------



## Piscean (Apr 13, 2013)

Rinse mouth with water


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I rinse with water.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i rinse with mouthwash in the morning and water in the evening.


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

Salt water is what my hygienist recommended, works a treat.


----------

